# fuge/sump



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

So the planning for the bigger tank has begun and am debating between having 1 tank containing both fuge and sump or have separate tanks for each.

Fuge will definitely have a DSB critters and some rock.

Sump will have skimmer heaters and eventually all the probes and other fun stuff and an ATO all to be added as I can afford it.

So, thoughts on having both sump and fuge in 1 tank or 2 tanks?

thx.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

When I built mine, I seperated the fuge. I needed the sump to be lower. Had to be able to get a skimmer in and out etc. But the fuge is taller. I just put two bulk heads in. One main drain, and an emergency drain. 

I made it out of plexi, and adding probes will be easy! Just need glue a bracket in.

Sent from my Xperia using Tapatalk 2


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Use your 20g as a sump and buy my 40g for a fuge!!!!


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

J_T said:


> When I built mine, I seperated the fuge. I needed the sump to be lower. Had to be able to get a skimmer in and out etc. But the fuge is taller. I just put two bulk heads in. One main drain, and an emergency drain.
> 
> I made it out of plexi, and adding probes will be easy! Just need glue a bracket in.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia using Tapatalk 2


So you had the fuge drain into the return in the skimmer tank?



altcharacter said:


> Use your 20g as a sump and buy my 40g for a fuge!!!!


I was waiting for that LOL. Actually I am not sure the 20g will be ok to use as a skimmer tank. The skimmer footprint I have now looks like it is 12" x 12" so it may be a tight fit. Won't necessarily be using the one I have now though but perhaps to start off I will.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

The 20g would be perfect IMO. Have the 20g with skimmer first and have that dump into a larger 40g. 

And it's already paid for!


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

Except I would have to rip out the acrylic for the return and the intake. 

Remember my 20 fuge isn't set up like the standard sump is. My intake and return section are at the back corners, not fully across so most skimmers won't fit. 

The orginal plan was to go with a HOB skimmer but that darn russian guy complaining about his $700 floor replacement due to flooding changed my mind 

I may just keep this one as a stand alone fuge and get another for the sump, if I decide to go with 2 tanks.

I certainly like the idea of having 2 separate tanks for simplicity of maintenance, but one thing I am always concerned with is the chance of flooding, i.e. more tanks + more plumbing = greater chance of flooooooods


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

If you have the space a stand alone fuge would be great, you could to a full on macro-algea display!


So you need a bigger skimmer chamber than the one on your current set-up? Is that because you'll need a bigger skimmer for your new tank? Do you have a skimmer in there now? My plan was to turn my current 20 Gallon into the sump/fuge for my new 55 Gallon with the fuge in the front like you've done. I haven't looked into it but I assumed there would be enough room in the back for a skimmer rated for a 50(ish)Gallon.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

If your concern is flooding then you shouldn't have a tank. We've all had them of some level and it's just a part of the hobby. I mean, we're trying to take a piece of the ocean and put it in our living rooms...something is bound to happen right?

I've had 3 floods. One big one and two smaller ones so far.


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

fesso clown said:


> If you have the space a stand alone fuge would be great, you could to a full on macro-algea display!


That was the plan all along but much harder to do than I thought. If I didn't have a 7" DSB in it, I probably could have done it without a problem. That 7" takes up a lot of space.

Right now I have 3 different caulerpas (grape fern and razor) another type (looks like codium) and tons of different critters in there. I would love more but since we are preparing for upgrading it doesn't make sense to add anything more. Honestly, the fuge is MORE entertaining than my main tank. Every week we seem to find some new sort of life in there we had no idea was there lol.

We have a blue squiggly thing that looks like a catepillar with wings, between 1/8" and 1/4" long, a family of what looks like an underwater catepillar that looks like dairy cow colours, white with black spots. And they had babies! None of this life is in my main tank.

But here is a great thing about a separate fuge. I am treating my tank with prazipro right now to deworm my leopard wrasse. Unfortunately the prazi kills worms so I moved my mini feather dusters to the fuge with the others and disconnected it from the main tank. I couldn't do that as easily if everything was integrated. Same as hyposalinity if I ever get ick or using cupramine.



fesso clown said:


> So you need a bigger skimmer chamber than the one on your current set-up? Is that because you'll need a bigger skimmer for your new tank? Do you have a skimmer in there now? My plan was to turn my current 20 Gallon into the sump/fuge for my new 55 Gallon with the fuge in the front like you've done. I haven't looked into it but I assumed there would be enough room in the back for a skimmer rated for a 50(ish)Gallon.


My current system doesn't have a skimmer but I just picked up a used one. The footprint is quite large 12" x 12". I think you will be surprised how little space you will have once you fit in a skimmer. If you could fit in a 18" deep tank or say a smaller cube, you may get things to fit in easier and have plenty of space for macro.

You could consider the bubble magus which has the pump beneath the skimmer to save some space as well.They are pretty inexpensive and seem to be getting some decent reviews. You can find all of them listed in petsandponds.com which is based in Ontario.


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> If your concern is flooding then you shouldn't have a tank. We've all had them of some level and it's just a part of the hobby. I mean, we're trying to take a piece of the ocean and put it in our living rooms...something is bound to happen right?
> 
> I've had 3 floods. One big one and two smaller ones so far.


Ha yeah I have had 1 decent sized one. I just want to avoid the ones that are preventable through good planning. Accidents happen.


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

J_T Something like this?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Pretty much what I am using now!

I will try to remember to snap a picture of mine. Pm me if I forget!

As for a small foot print skimmer, I am using a skimmz. Got it from ORG. Pretty happy with it. The pump is under the skimmer.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Tim said:


> J_T Something like this?


That looks pretty much identical to the layout that I'm using with the 40G sump I bought from Explor3r. It's a great layout (IMO) and is working really well for me so far.

You could probably lose the partition between the left drain and the skimmer - keep that whole section entirely open, allowing additional options for alternate skimmers 'down the road'? (that's the design I have, and it certainly doesn't seem to impede skimmer performance, though my drains are full-siphon from the overflow, so I don't have to deal with any air bubbles entering the sump/Refugium via the drains)

Also, the valve in the drain line just before your Tee seems somewhat redundant, since you'd be able to use the valves on the Tee'd individual drains to the skimmer & Refugium to control flow to those areas?


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

J_T said:


> Pretty much what I am using now!
> 
> I will try to remember to snap a picture of mine. Pm me if I forget!
> 
> As for a small foot print skimmer, I am using a skimmz. Got it from ORG. Pretty happy with it. The pump is under the skimmer.


will do



Windowlicka said:


> That looks pretty much identical to the layout that I'm using with the 40G sump I bought from Explor3r. It's a great layout (IMO) and is working really well for me so far.
> 
> You could probably lose the partition between the left drain and the skimmer - keep that whole section entirely open, allowing additional options for alternate skimmers 'down the road'?


The idea was for a filter sock and perhaps some extra live rock.



Windowlicka said:


> Also, the valve in the drain line just before your Tee seems somewhat redundant, since you'd be able to use the valves on the Tee'd individual drains to the skimmer & Refugium to control flow to those areas?


Agreed. Originally I wanted an extra one there to easily shut down the entire flow. Don't need it.

I am testing out the skimmer I bought used. I just want to test how deep the water needs to be for it. Hopefully not too deep so I can use my existing 20g tank that I use to mix water in.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Back corner is my Refugium. I made it out of black plexi, with a clear front. There is a 1/8" black panel on hinges covering it in the picture. This will stop the light from growing algae in my sump, and keep it in my fuge where I want it to grow!

Pretty messy picture, it is getting better as I move things to their permanent spot, and run the wires nicer


----------

